# Driver door open not being detected



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I was thinking about the door ajar alarm today as well, but for other reasons. Try these out...









Door open sensor


Does anyone know where the door open sensor is. I was driving the other day and my car dings drivers door open which it wasn't. Later in the day I was sitting in the car with it off and it did it again and turned on the lights like I opened the door. Now my alarm keeps going off the sensor must...




www.cruzetalk.com










This is for the European Cruzes, but it might help explain it:






Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Door Ajar Indicator Description and Operation - Vehicle Access - Body systems







www.ccruze.com


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like the door switch. You're lucky - they usually give out the other direction, setting off the alarm at random times during the night.


----------

